

Entrepreneurs Are Made, Not Born, Says New Survey - Osiris
http://www.livescience.com/14411-entrepreneurs-stereotype-attitudes-characteristics.html

======
auganov
Well I have never seen or heard of an infant entrepreneur so I'm sure they're
not born :-)

Seriously though my point is that just because a lot of entrepreneurs get a
lot of valuable nurture does not mean there are no innate factors at play.

Almost every genius that has achieved remarkable things in their lives has
gone through a lot of nurturing. But there are two fundamental questions. Did
the nature determine what nurture he choose to have? That one is almost
impossible to answer. The second would be if nature has equipped him with an
ability to get more out of the same nurture than somebody else might.

I'm not making any assumptions at all, it's a problem far too complex for me
to even have a guess at the solution and I doubt there's anyone capable of.

I just want to point out that studies like that are pretty meaningless, all
they tell us is "entrepreneurs do not randomly get genius ideas and the skills
to execute them, they actually did put in some effort". Hardly something
surprising.

------
solson
For someone with entrepreneurial aspirations, getting a corporate job is a
great way to learn more about a business or a market. However, be aware it can
be a trap. Getting married, getting a mortgage, having kids, may keep you
trapped at the corporation until you're 52, you get laid off and your only
asset is old irrelevant or proprietary knowledge.

If you're young, my advice is, find a way to OWN assets. Don't wait until
you're 30 or 40 or 50. Start now! Don't trade your life away building valuable
assets for someone else. Make sure you get a piece of what you are building.

~~~
mathgladiator
Aren't kids an asset at some level?

~~~
auganov
You see, you are or will potentially be a loving parent :-)

Nowadays I hear most people saying how kids are a liability.

~~~
mathgladiator
I would be a loving parent, but that's not in my card.

I love my kids so much, that I'm not going to create them in the first place
to subject them to the horrors of this world and the ultimate fear of death.

------
americandesi333
The key is to not get stuck in the non-entrepreneurial world for so long that
you forget how to be entrepreneurial.

I wonder what is the correlation between people that start their companies
after 30 and their long-term success rate...

To me, I feel like after my 4-5 yrs of work ex, I am more prepared to handle
any situation and also have built a list of people to reach out to for
guidance, help and just PR. Its important to have that under your belt so you
can smoothly transition.

------
6ren
> Their experience as a corporate employee was also the most important source
> of career learning for a third of all entrepreneurs, the survey said.

I think this might partly be that entrepreneurs solve a problem, and a
difficulty is knowing about the problem. A way to know about a problem is to
experience it: you know what it is, and why it matters. You _feel_ it.

Mark Zuckerberg experienced the problem he was solving.

------
mmcconnell1618
The author outlines expenses as about 16% of revenue but I wonder how much the
production of the new course material cost? How long did it take to produce?
What does the author value their time at? What other previously incurred
expenses are not accounted for (i.e. recording equipment or software).

------
areya2005
I'm gunna go ahead and say while there are tons of information you can teach,
real ENTREPRENEURS, and not necessarily small business owners, have a unique
set of innate traits that cannot be taught.

